# WMT (Unofficial) Dragon Blood Variant Contest



## dangerdave

We are at it again! Join if you dare! The "reward" (or punishment?) for placing (1st or 2nd) in this contest will be to judge our next competition. That means some free wine!

Here are the comprehensive rules:

1) Use Dragon Blood Recipe as your base;
2) Must contain at least 2oz per gallon of some citrus juice in primary (concentrate or otherwise);
3) Must contain fruit (any kind) in the primary (method of your choice), no less than one pound per gallon;
4) Anything else goes.

Our judges will be the winners of the WMT (Unofficial) Welch's Wine Competition, our own chasemandingo and jojabri (Gina).

This go around, we will be working with a shorter timeframe to reflect the wine makers ability to use this recipe to make a great "early drinker". Entry wines must be created and completed by the end of August 2014. Our goal is to get them shipped to our judges in early September so they can use the Labor Day weekend as a platform for their judging events.

Respond to this thread as an (unofficial) affirmation of your entry, and I will add you to the list:

dangerdave
calvin
Rodnboro
GreginND
Elmer
drumlinridgewinery
otistechdir
jensmith
cheesehead
fabrictodyefor


----------



## dangerdave

I got mine mixed up last night, and pitched the yeast this morning! Sticking to my method of unnecessary foolishness, I am not making the original DB. At my wife's request, I'm making my _Sweet Strawberry Tart_, one of her favorates...that I haven't made in several years. Sure, it would be easy to just whip up a batch of awesome original, but that would also be easy. Mama aways said I do things the hard way. Here's my label...


----------



## calvin

Count me in! I'm thinking about starting a couple separate experiment batches and entering the best one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm in. This is going to require some thought for a unique Dragon Blood to top Dave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

You better bring it, Rod. I've got my game on!...and you're on the list!

The great thing about this contest is that we have three whole months. Even if I made them one after the other, I could still produce five or six batches before the end of August. If the SST comes out great then I'm set, and if not, I'll whip up an original that will blow Gina's flip flops off! I could make this stuff with my eyes closed!


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> You better bring it, Rod. I've got my game on!...and you're on the list!
> 
> The great thing about this contest is that we have three whole months. Even if I made them one after the other, I could still produce five or six batches before the end of August. If the SST comes out great then I'm set, and if not, I'll whip up an original that will blow Gina's socks off! I could make this stuff with my eyes closed!



I'm a flip flop wearer in the summer. Lolz. 

I'm busy working out a party plan, who to invite, how to hostess the event, etc. When we have a party, we go big or go home... I'm thinking BIG! DJ, maybe some karaoke, photo booth, and barbecue to round out the evening.

The folks I'm thinking of inviting have all responded well to my DB variants, and really know little else about wines and tastings, so it should be super fair. They know their DB by now.


----------



## dangerdave

<above post edited to reflect Gina's footware preference>

Hey, that sounds like loads of fun! You're only three and a half hours from me. I could seriously crash that party!

But really, glad to hear you have a group weaned on DB(s). They should do an excellent job. And a tough job it will be with all the excellent wine makers we have here.


----------



## jojabri

Well, u could crash Dave. Its not that far TBH. In all fairness, I have far more frequent opportunities to raid your DB stash as we go to the Cincy area rather frequently for weddings and such.

Beware.. .. muhahahaha


----------



## GreginND

Count me in on this one!


----------



## Elmer

Count me in.....

now I just have to remember to leave 1 bottle from the batch!


----------



## calvin

So far it sounds like I'm guaranteed to place at least 5th! Not bad for my first entry into a wine making competition.


----------



## cheesehead

*contest*



dangerdave said:


> We are at it again! Join if you dare! The "reward" (or punishment?) for placing (1st or 2nd) in this contest will be to judge our next competition. That means some free wine!
> 
> Here are the comprehensive rules:
> 
> 1) Use Dragon Blood Recipe as your base;
> 2) Must contain at least 2oz per gallon of some citrus juice in primary (concentrate or otherwise);
> 3) Must contain fruit (any kind) in the primary (method of your choice), no less than one pound per gallon;
> 4) Anything else goes.
> 
> Our judges will be the winners of the WMT (Unofficial) Welch's Wine Competition, our own chasemandingo and jojabri (Gina).
> 
> This go around, we will be working with a shorter timeframe to reflect the wine makers ability to use this recipe to make a great "early drinker". Entry wines must be created and completed by the end of August 2014. Our goal is to get them shipped to our judges in early September so they can use the Labor Day weekend as a platform for their judging events.
> 
> Respond to this thread as an (unofficial) affirmation of your entry, and I will add you to the list:
> 
> dangerdave
> calvin
> Rodnboro
> GreginND
> Elmer


 Cheesehead


----------



## dangerdave

You're on the list, cheesy! Where's the rest of our intrepid DB makers? I know we've got more than this! I'll have to round them up.


----------



## ou8amaus

If we could just figure a way around those pesky border guards... Canada is with you in spirit!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

I want in. Just started 2 batches last weekend. Just let me know where to send the winning bottle.

Jeremy


----------



## jojabri

Judges will send their addresses via personal message closer to the end of the contest


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm thinking about making a 3 gallon batch of the original and then separate it into gallons and back sweetening with different flavors. I have one flavor in mind that I don't think has been done before.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

drumlinridgewinery said:


> I want in. Just started 2 batches last weekend. Just let me know where to send the winning bottle.
> 
> Jeremy


 
Ok, Jeremy, you are in.

As Gina said, I need the judges to PM their addresses to me. I will give these out only to our participating members near the end of the contest period---the end of August.

At that time, you will be shipping your wines to them (one 750ml bottle each). Please, in case I forget later, make sure to mark your bottles with your forum name so they can tell who's is which at tasting time.


----------



## chasemandingo

Almost wish I didn't have to judge this one as I have a really good recipe I'm wanting to try. However, the girlfriend insisted that I accept the honor of judging this esteemed event lol. I guess I will just have to send a bottle down to Danger and see what he thinks. After the competition of coarse!


----------



## dangerdave

chasemandingo said:


> Almost wish I didn't have to judge this one as I have a really good recipe I'm wanting to try. However, the girlfriend insisted that I accept the honor of judging this esteemed event lol. I guess I will just have to *send a bottle down to Danger* and see what he thinks. After the competition of coarse!


 
I saw that^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jojabri

chasemandingo said:


> Almost wish I didn't have to judge this one as I have a really good recipe I'm wanting to try. However, the girlfriend insisted that I accept the honor of judging this esteemed event lol. I guess I will just have to send a bottle down to Danger and see what he thinks. After the competition of coarse!



I feel ya there. If you were to randomly pop in to visit, you could pretty much gaurantee I have a DB variant (or 3) in the works. I do so love me some dragon bloods!


----------



## calvin

ou8amaus said:


> If we could just figure a way around those pesky border guards... Canada is with you in spirit!



Can't you just call it vinaigrette or something?


----------



## Jericurl

You guys are going to have so much fun with this! I can't wait to see the different variations.


----------



## dangerdave

My Sweet Strawberry Tart is done fermenting and waiting for me to coax in into the carboy tomorrow. It should be clear and ready to back sweeten by the end of the week. I have much higher expectations for this one than I did for my last two contest entries. Embarrassing!

You all did notice I'm working with freakin' strawberries again......I ain't got no sense.


----------



## calvin

You got nothing to worry about Dave. I went way off the wall. Should be easy to beat me!


----------



## otistechdir

I'm a newbie and this would be my first entry into any competition. But count me in, well, as soon as I get the skeeter pee out of the carboy's.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

otistechdir said:


> I'm a newbie and this would be my first entry into any competition. But count me in, well, as soon as I get the skeeter pee out of the carboy's.


 
You're in! And you still have plenty of time. Welcome to the very lowest level of wine making competition.


----------



## dangerdave

Gina, I was unable to respond to your PM, as you have apparently blocked receiving them.

The answer to your question is 'yes'.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Now I know what happens when you leave town for a few weeks! Trying to sneak this in behind my back.  Count me in. I was getting ready to start another batch of my Berry Black Dragon which has become a favorite of all my friends and family!


----------



## jensmith

I have three buckets of mixed lemons and limes sitting here drying up..... Guess it time to try to do something with them. I never liked lemon type drinks. Marageritas are good however Maybe I'll make my first Dragons Blood wine with them. At least it sounds better then Skeeter Pee! 
Count me in 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Gina, I was unable to respond to your PM, as you have apparently blocked receiving them.
> 
> The answer to your question is 'yes'.



Thanks!

I have no idea what happened to my account. It went really weird and I couldn't send/receive messages or post for a few days. I think it's resolved now.


----------



## calvin

jensmith said:


> I have three buckets of mixed lemons and limes sitting here drying up..... Guess it time to try to do something with them. I never liked lemon type drinks. Marageritas are good however Maybe I'll make my first Dragons Blood wine with them. At least it sounds better then Skeeter Pee!
> Count me in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making



Skeeter pee is delicious. Plus you can make funny jokes after you share it with people. "Did u drink my pee yet". And so on. You get it.

Now my dragon blood for the contest may not be so good. I just did my first racking tonight. Maybe I used to much citrus?? It sure was good before I pitched the yeast. I hope it comes around.


----------



## dangerdave

Well, Calvin, you still have plenty of time to make some more!

My entry---after a second dose of pectic enzyme---is clearing nicely. I still need to measure the pH at some point, to check for balance, but it's tasting pretty awesome.

I went over the above posts and added jensmith, cheesehead, fabrictodyefor to the list. That's ten entries, which is a good showing, I think. Thanks to everyone for participating! 

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## calvin

I'm starting another batch tonight! Of course I'm going to experiment again.


----------



## GreginND

I started mine yesterday and it's beginning to bubble away.


----------



## dangerdave

Got a standard DB going just in case I am not 100% pleased with the strawberry's outcome. I wish I was judging! There are going to be some mighty tasty entries, I think.


----------



## GreginND

Mine will be lime and blueberry as the base. Thinking about how to tweak it. We will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

My first batch is a cherry lime. So far it's not turning out very good. I think I used to much lime juice. I have a few tricks up my sleeve tho. 

The second batch I'm working on is a original recipe + 6 #'s of blackberry and some oak. I have high hopes for this one. Well see.


----------



## jojabri

You bunch of carrot danglers! All sounds delishy!

In the mean time I will enjoy this wonderful 5 month bottled quad-berry.

Who's dangling carrots now?

Not meaning to sound in any way uppity or snarky or anything like that, but I am so happy that I get to be a judge in this! I do luvins me some DBs.


----------



## dangerdave

What would you do without me, Gina?


----------



## calvin

dangerdave said:


> What would you do without me, Gina?



If it wasn't for you none of us would be drinking dragon blood.


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> What would you do without me, Gina?



Probably just sitting sober, impatient, and frustrated staring at carboys that take forever with my mouth watering.

Okay, let's be realistic, I prolly still wouldn't be sober.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

I have a cherry lemon lime going and a regular with raisins added going going to backsweeten in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Rodnboro

Ok, since some of you have posted your flavors, I see that I need to rethink and regroup. This contest will require something special to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jensmith

I have finnely started mine! Only after I dumped in everything did I realize we needed to use "fruit", can I pull that crap the president did and just call my vegtable a fruit??? Kinda like that tomatoes are a fruit but are now legally classified as a vegtable in school lunches. I think its stupid, but maybe I can be stupid just this once


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Politics rears it's ugly head, even here. 
Sorry, Jen, you'll have to get some fruit. I think _we_ (at least---including you) know what that means. We try to keep the rules flexable and minimal, but it wouldn't be a DB without fruit.


----------



## jensmith

My vegtable is rubarb. There is a plum bace to the yeast must. But just dregs really. I can find plenty of other fruit. I for sure have plenty of citrus left for several more batches! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

I'd call rhubarb a fruit


----------



## Kraffty

I have just two words for you all....... *BlueBlooded - PomeDragon* . Got my ingredients in the winehouse and ready to start it's inaugural batch of wine with my first attempt at Dave's Legendary Recipe tomorrow night. From what I've read, two months should be plenty of time to make this work. Let's see!
Mike


----------



## dangerdave

jensmith said:


> My vegtable is rubarb. There is a plum bace to the yeast must. But just dregs really. I can find plenty of other fruit. I for sure have plenty of citrus left for several more batches!


 
As unofficial contest semi-moderator, I approve your rubarb submission. Vint away!


----------



## jensmith

Cool!!  Thanks! I keep saying one of my best fruit wines is rubarb.... Then got to thinking.... Always a bad thing


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

That's to bad the contestants cant try all the entries. The shipping costs would be way to prohibitive. I'm kind of jealous of the judges. Guess ill have to win this one so I can judge the next contest. LOL.


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, Calvin, you must win. It's a good incentive for the contestants. I tried to get everyone to let me judge, but noooooo, y'all want to compete with the DB master. ::

Som be it!


----------



## Kraffty

So far so good on my first try at this. Nice clear instructions followed to the T. Started Friday night, pitched yeast Sat morn, bubbles Sat night and full on Ferment by Sunday morning. I have 8 lbs. of blueberries so squeezing the bag turned more into 20 minutes of popping berrys like a roll of bubble wrap. Looking like it's going to be a very very dark wine.
Mike


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Kraffty said:


> So far so good on my first try at this. Nice clear instructions followed to the T. Started Friday night, pitched yeast Sat morn, bubbles Sat night and full on Ferment by Sunday morning. I have 8 lbs. of blueberries so squeezing the bag turned more into 20 minutes of popping berrys like a roll of bubble wrap. Looking like it's going to be a very very dark wine.
> Mike


I've made a blueberry also and did the same thing! I was thinking with blueberries, if there is a next time, I would do something different...maybe whirl them in the food processor. It took a lot of time to pop all the blueberries!!!


----------



## Arne

fabrictodyefor said:


> I've made a blueberry also and did the same thing! I was thinking with blueberries, if there is a next time, I would do something different...maybe whirl them in the food processor. It took a lot of time to pop all the blueberries!!!


 Did you freeze them first?? Usually makes them much easier to break down and squeeze. Another thought, a fairly large container and a potatoe masher. That is how I have crushed what few grapes I have done. Arne.


----------



## calvin

when do we have to ship our entries? my stock is running low already


----------



## dangerdave

You're supposed to save some, Calvin! Show some restraint, my man! 

Next month will be shipping time.


----------



## Kraffty

I have to say I'm impressed by this recipe. My entry is not bottled yet (first Dragon Blood attempt) but my wife tasted it over the weekend and loved it. Even wants to take some on vacation to share with her folks who rarely drink. She said even this young she can't taste the alcohol. It might be a bit too sweet but we'll have to let the judges decide. Thanks Dave for giving a reason to finally give the DB a try.
Mike


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Calvin you best make some more.


----------



## GreginND

Next month already? Mine is still fermenting and it's slow. Hope I can make it.


----------



## calvin

I have another batch ready to bottle but its a completely different variant and not as good. I'm hoping time will improve my second batch. My wife is going to deplete my stock of cherry lime which is good but I don't know what the judges will think of it. I'm not sure exactly what they are looking for but it is a very easy (too easy) drinking summer time wine. Maybe ill win??? Yeah right


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

I was going to send a cherry lemon lime and Dave's original. You've got to hid one on her.


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> when do we have to ship our entries? my stock is running low already



Yep, and there is the only downfall to the Dragons... there is never enough. 

I have to try hard to keep one in some stage of being made because it seems I'm always running short. I have an 11 gal batch of my "standby" quadberry that should be done in a couple days. Good timing too because my on hand stock is looking pretty pathetic.


----------



## calvin

Look out. At first I thought my second batch wasn't that good? Just bottled it. I think I've got 2 bottles down. Im thinking its a winner! 

I can't be the only one that drunk posts on a wine making site can I?


----------



## jojabri

Sometimes I find I get my best ideas with a few glasses under my belt. Whether or not it's a good idea the next day.... totally debatable.


----------



## dangerdave

You are all awesome! I try to stay away from my computer while drinking. I'm clumsy. 

The _Sweet Strawberry Tart_ was such a hit over the July 4th weekend (my guests drank a gallon and a half in the course of several hours) that I'v decided to send it in as my entry. The judges will also recieve a bottle of my Dragon Blood just for comparison.

There's still plenty of time. We could still make more!


----------



## calvin

dangerdave said:


> You are all awesome! I try to stay away from my computer while drinking. I'm clumsy.
> 
> The _Sweet Strawberry Tart_ was such a hit over the July 4th weekend (my guests drank a gallon and a half in the course of several hours) that I'v decided to send it in as my entry. The judges will also recieve a bottle of my Dragon Blood just for comparison.
> 
> There's still plenty of time. We could still make more!




Are you sure that isn't bribery Dave? 

I was gonna send each of the judges $10 but I figured that was a bad idea

Just kidding Dave, go ahead and send them that bottle


----------



## jojabri

I actually asked Dave if he would send an original because nowhere in my area sells the original berry mix. I thought it might be nice if my judging panel experienced the original along with the variances, so they have a base to make a comparison to.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

However....mine is nothing like the original!


----------



## freqflyer

I hope at least the top three share their recipes.


----------



## Kraffty

Bottled my Pomedragon Saturday morning. The color is really awesome, like I've been hearing all along, and flavor is bright and intense. Now to come up with a label, I'm kind of stumped on this one. Got a family get-together/vacation at the Grand Canyon next week. I'm thinking I'll bring a case of this along to share. Hopefully get some honest feedback.

Mike


----------



## dangerdave

It's beautiful, Mike. Great job! The family will be pleased, I'm sure.

And yes, freqflyer, the rule is the top two (or three?) must share their recipies/variations...so we can all make better wine.


----------



## jensmith

Bottled already??? Guess I am behind!! Time to find that carboy and get cracking on it 

Very nice color. It will make my white look ill..... How about a blind taste testing?  


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

I might start another batch in the next day or so. I can have my own contest at home and send in the best. So far the origin is still my favorite.


----------



## chasemandingo

So are we still shooting for having the wines out by the end of the month?


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, Chase, I know you're anxious...

Addresses will be PMed to our contestants in the next few weeks, to have wines in the judges' hand by the beginning of September. Last chance to get a batch going!


----------



## chasemandingo

I'm not anxious lol....k maybe a little. Better start arranging a tasting event!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, judges, send me your addresses again. I've misplaced them somehow. Who knows!

Anyway, we are about to move forward with shipping! Is everyone ready?


----------



## fabrictodyefor

READY!! Best get it sent so I can post my recipe on the Dragon's Blood web page....I unwittingly mentioned it and now it probably appears I'm being a little snooty by not posting the recipe!


----------



## calvin

I'm ready!


----------



## calvin

I'm ready!


----------



## Kraffty

I'm half as ready as Calvin is apparently.....
let the shipping begin!
Mike


----------



## jensmith

Its not bottled yet, but is tasty!!! Will get to bottleing soon. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

On a somewhat related note, as I was piddling in the lab last night, I found a Lil gem. There was 1 unmarked 1 gal sitting there behind my "tea pee" . Turns out it was a gal of quad-berry DB I had missed from last month. YAY!


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, judges' addresses have been PMed to our contestants. If I forgot anyone, it was completely unintentional. Let me know and I'll give you the details.

Try not to procrastinate, please. Get your wines bootled and shipped out within the next week.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## GreginND

Ok, need to get bottles. Need to finish and filter the wine. Need to send it. Hope I can do that soon.


----------



## Elmer

I am bowing out of this competition .

I'm going to concentrate on the big and bold competition for which I am much more suited!




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Kraffty

Do I win for being the first to ship? Both samples are out. I ended up making "Blueberry Pomegranate Dragon Blood Berry Berry Blend". I thought my Pomegranate reduction left a little too much bitter aftertaste so I blended in the original DB berry blend and smoothed it out pretty well. I'm not bothering with labels for my batches but made up a quickie just for the contest. All light, bright and fun right. Best of luck to all.
Mike


----------



## willie

dangerdave said:


> Ok, judges' addresses have been PMed to our contestants. If I forgot anyone, it was completely unintentional. Let me know and I'll give you the details.
> 
> Try not to procrastinate, please. Get your wines bootled and shipped out within the next week.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



Still waiting on the Details of what when and where to ship. I will not even be able to ship till this Monday or Tuesday. Is that going to be too late? And what carrier should I use?

Will


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Yikes, my 88 yr old father is visiting, we had some medical issues and mine will not go out until Monday, as it is already Sat and our UPS store is closed on the weekends.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

My Cherry lemon lime will go out Monday also.


----------



## jensmith

I need to put a nice lable on it??? But that involves taking off the old lable, and designing a new one! I think I will take last place in the lableling department unless I find time tomorrow to draw one up. Darn. This also means it needs a name? 
I took a bottle to my weekly group of drinkers and made them guess what I used. No one guessed  but they all went back for seconds! 

I also plan on shipping it out Monday or Tuesday. 

Judges, I make all my wine bone dry. Just as a warning to your freinds so they can have a good laugh at your pucker face 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

Mine will ship Monday also. I made an original DB batch and divided it into 3 gallons and backsweetened/flavored each differently. 1. Pomegranate, 2. Red Grapefruit, 3. Hot Cinnamon. I also made a batch of Apple Raspberry that I've made before and really like. My wife will be the taste tester today to see which one ships. Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## dangerdave

Looks like we're all shipping out on Monday. Sounds good to me.

It's ok, Elmer. I'll see you over at the Big and Bold Contest.


----------



## otistechdir

I missed shipping by 12 min., looks like my Cherry Sweat is in the Monday group as well.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

willie said:


> Still waiting on the Details of what when and where to ship. I will not even be able to ship till this Monday or Tuesday. Is that going to be too late? And what carrier should I use?
> 
> 
> 
> Will




I use UPS to ship my "marinade". It is illegal to ship via USPS.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

Rodnboro said:


> Mine will ship Monday also. I made an original DB batch and divided it into 3 gallons and backsweetened/flavored each differently. 1. Pomegranate, 2. Red Grapefruit, 3. Hot Cinnamon. I also made a batch of Apple Raspberry that I've made before and really like. My wife will be the taste tester today to see which one ships. Good Luck Everyone.






My wife's tasting notes. As we say in the South: "Bless her Heart"


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## willie

Rodnboro said:


> I use UPS to ship my "marinade". It is illegal to ship via USPS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Thanks for the info. on shipping Rod I will do UPS then. Will be shipping just one bottle of Danger Dave's Original Wyman's Three Berry as per his recipe. 
Tasted our Tropical version and it did not taste right. Was still too dry and I believe will need 3-6 months of aging. I wonder if the two cans of 100% Grape juice and raisins have anything to do with it. 

Will


----------



## dangerdave

Be warned, Willie! I'm sending each of our judges an additional bottle, which will be my original recipe DB. So, they will have something to compare yours to. Let's hope you are up to the "standard".  (I'm sure yours is great!)

My entry will be my _Sweet Strawberry Tart_, a strawberry-lemon version of DB. I'm hoping that the pin-up girl on the label will sway the judges.


----------



## GreginND

My new batch may not be ready so I might have to send in my older batch. C'est la vie.


----------



## willie

dangerdave said:


> Be warned, Willie! I'm sending each of our judges an additional bottle, which will be my original recipe DB. So, they will have something to compare yours to. Let's hope you are up to the "standard".  (I'm sure yours is great!)
> 
> My entry will be my _Sweet Strawberry Tart_, a strawberry-lemon version of DB. I'm hoping that the pin-up girl on the label will sway the judges.



That pin up girl label sure is a hot one Dave. It fits your wine perfectly. My wife is turning into a wino over this DB wine we been making that there must be something to it.

Will


----------



## jensmith

They are mailed out! And it only cost me as much as it would have to make four batches of wine 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## otistechdir

Well, I sent mine with a friend who was going to a town that has a UPS shipping location (yes, I live in the middle of nowhere.) He just brought me the tracking #'s, USPS not UPS, hope they get there.....


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Mine were shipped late this afternoon. Got lucky asked the distribution manager at work what it would cost me to ship them. He told me to bring him one and off they went. If there is a prize for cheapest shipping I think I won. He even had styrofoam wine shipping boxes.??? trust me we dont work in the wine industry not even close.


----------



## Rodnboro

And $34.00 later, mine is on the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jensmith

Mine was $41.24, but they never asked what was in them So that was worth something! 




Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

Mine will be shipped tomorrow


----------



## willie

Shipped yesterday morning.

Will


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Way too much for shipping....$36 for me, but they got out yesterday! Just a note, it is a felony to ship alcohol through United States Postal Service!!! And why is that??? That must go back to prohibition years....maybe they should re-evaluate that out dated regulation!


----------



## Boatboy24

fabrictodyefor said:


> Way too much for shipping....$36 for me, but they got out yesterday! Just a note, it is a felony to ship alcohol through United States Postal Service!!! And why is that??? That must go back to prohibition years....maybe they should re-evaluate that out dated regulation!



That must be why they are losing billions!!


----------



## jensmith

Boatboy24 said:


> That must be why they are losing billions!!



New election campain stratagie. Increase fedural revanew with postel shipping of alcahol beverages. Make up the defasit in just one year!! 

( I failed spelling, can you tell?? Spell check even gave up on me tonight!) 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## freqflyer

Where are you guys getting these shipping quotes? I can ship 10 pounds across the country by ups for 13 or 14 dollars.


----------



## jojabri

*****Updated*****

I received Rodnboro and Otistechdir's submissions earlier today.

Abit later "Mr. brown" showed up with packages from Jensmith, Dangerdave, and Willie.

Wow, what an amazing variety. Definitely some creative peoples up in here!


PS, my daughter came in from school and immediately went crazy on the bubble wrap!


----------



## dangerdave

Now, I'm out of bubble wrap!


----------



## jensmith

freqflyer said:


> Where are you guys getting these shipping quotes? I can ship 10 pounds across the country by ups for 13 or 14 dollars.



Location, location, location. 
Box size matters as well. I can ship two boxes at the same time to two different sisters. The one farther away gets hers first, and it cost less to ship. Plane tickets are half the cost for over twice the distance as well... 
Postal often cost less . Just doubly illegal for shipping wine. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## jensmith

You know how hard it is to save buble wrap in an unpopped state??? I have to hide it if I want to reuse any! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

I lied earlier. Finally got mine out the door. $38.34. The one to chase was $14.91 the one to Gina was 23.43. Packing in the smallest box possible helps a lot. Been real busy lately. My labels are made of masking tape


----------



## chasemandingo

I have received danger daves, otistechdir, jens, lori and mikes, jeremy, willie's, and rodnboro.........hope to receive the rest by sat. I have my tasting planned lol


----------



## jojabri

Today I received drumlinridgewinery and Kraffty. I've planned to have my tasting Saturday. My family is getting together for a cookout, and it seems to be the perfect time. 

I suppose we should be getting our heads together for some score cards Chase!


----------



## GreginND

Work and building the winery have been way too busy for me. You all are ready to taste and I'm no where near ready to send anything in. I'm afraid I'll have to bow out if this one. Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Since the judges have their tasting events set up for this weekend, we will proceed without delay. Sorry to those who failed to (or lacked the time to) send theirs in. Contest on!

Good luck everyone!

Judges...taste away! Enjoy the fruits of your previous victory. Compare and compile and post your results whenever you are ready. You know how it goes.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I did get mine out on Monday, I saw the UPS man take them away. But I may be a little farther west than anyone else, I do hope they get there in time.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

I certainly don't understand UPS, the box to OH will not arrive until Tues, however the farther box, to KY should arrive today.


----------



## calvin

Mine won't make it in time. Don't think I was going to win anyways. But please give me your opinion.


----------



## GreginND

I would hope the judges would wait for those already in route.


----------



## jojabri

I can't speak for Chase, but I'm sure I could set up a secondary tasting event for those who will not arrive by Saturday. My people are pretty easy to round up on short notice.

In related news, any submissions that require any "special treatment" such as chilling suggestions, decanting, etc, needs to let Chase and I know so that we may serve your wine at it's ideal situation.


----------



## dangerdave

Definately chill the _Sweet Strawberry Tart_. She gets all perky when you do that.


----------



## jojabri

Dave, if I didn't know any better, I would think your mind was in the gutter...


----------



## Rodnboro

Chill my Red Hot please.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Today's delivery included CheeseHead and FabricToDyeFor.

Wow, there is a LOT of options here! Ah-Maze-Ing!


----------



## otistechdir

Chill my Cherry Sweat as well please. I included that on the label as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## freqflyer

Here's the special treatment for mine. When you open it. Pour it out. Fill it back up with dangerdave's stuff, stick a cork in it and chill.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Glad you got mine, Gina. My Berry Black Dragon should be served at room temperature. Mine's a different kind of Dragon....


----------



## calvin

jojabri said:


> I can't speak for Chase, but I'm sure I could set up a secondary tasting event for those who will not arrive by Saturday. My people are pretty easy to round up on short notice.
> 
> In related news, any submissions that require any "special treatment" such as chilling suggestions, decanting, etc, needs to let Chase and I know so that we may serve your wine at it's ideal situation.




That sounds great! I have to admit I was a little bummed knowing I missed the tasting. 

Chill mine as well


----------



## jensmith

Hmmm, I never tried chilling mine. So either leave it at room temp or chill like everyone elses. Whichever you prefure I will see if I can quickly chill a glass and try it both cold and at room temp. Breakfast is a good time to start drinking right! I am gone most of the day, but have a desinated driver. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

jensmith said:


> Hmmm, I never tried chilling mine. So either leave it at room temp or chill like everyone elses. Whichever you prefure I will see if I can quickly chill a glass and try it both cold and at room temp. Breakfast is a good time to start drinking right! I am gone most of the day, but have a desinated driver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making




Yes, breakfast is always the best time to start drinking! You cant drink all day unless you start in the morning


----------



## jensmith

Ok. I put it in the freezer for a quick chill down, and forgot it. Its a little stiff! I'm running late so I took a swig of what was liquid and am now frozen! I think its better warm, but I never drink anything cold. Gues you can serve it any way you like. The flavor stayes either way 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Just to clarify...

I'm not "in charge" of this or any contest. I'm just the semi-unofficial organizer. I'm also a contestant, so once the bottles are sent, the judges have the ball. If they want to wait for their judging to allow others to arrive, it's up to them. I'm not going to tell them what to do. I've tried to be fair in this before, and I end up feeling guilty deciding who to include or exclude based on extended arrival times. We're all adults here. And at this point, we're all at the disposal of our esteemed judges.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Well stated Dave, and I hope it did not sound like I was "angry" at a person. Frustrated with UPS, how can it get from WY to KY by Friday and not from WY to OH by Friday?? Isn't Ohio somewhere in between!!  It is what it is, I will still want opinions! I happen to love my Berry Black Dragon, but I may be a little biased on that. None of us would be making these great "fast" wines without you, Dave. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## freqflyer

It depends what part of KY. Atleast half of KY is west of OH.


----------



## jojabri

I'm dead center of the state down I75. That may have been why it was faster. There is a ups sorting facility just 30 mins from me, so less thansitions, perhaps.

I must admit, me and my panel of 5 other judges + my dad, who was tasting but not scoring had a wonderful time. I had asked someone to take pics, but it didn't happen, as there is always drama when you have 10 kids running around and the mommas are wine tasting, leaving the daddies to babysit (aka watching the kids fight.)

Since most of my panel have enjoyed the many dragon varieties I've produced, but had little to no experience with actual wine tasting, we used Danger Dave's original as our test subject, as I gave the group a tutorial on how to properly taste. I think they did marvelously and was excited by the conversation that sprung up between each submission.

Still looking forward to getting the last of submissions in and finalizing scores. 

It has been a pleasure and honor to judge this competion.


----------



## chasemandingo

I have decided to wait untill next weekend to do my tasting.....sorry for the wait but it will work out better for me anyway.....I should have ten total bottles before judging right? Lol


----------



## dangerdave

I have no idea how many ended up sending theirs in. I guess you'll get what you get. We're in no hurry here, judges, so do your judging whenever you judge the judging time to be right.


----------



## cheesehead

*wine tasting contest*



chasemandingo said:


> I have decided to wait untill next weekend to do my tasting.....sorry for the wait but it will work out better for me anyway.....I should have ten total bottles before judging right? Lol


Just returned from vacation to see that Gina recieved my bottle on the 29th. Did U get mine yet? And, I completely forgot to include whether or not to chill it, so i guess u could try mine both ways if you like, the wifey likes it chilled better than not. thanx, Loddie, good luck to all


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Yea! Got lucky that it is better for you to wait till this weekend. Hope you enjoy the wines!


----------



## jensmith

Wines gets better with time afterall! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

Did mine show up yet?


----------



## jojabri

I got yours Calvin. LOVED the packaging!


----------



## calvin

jojabri said:


> I got yours Calvin. LOVED the packaging!




One of them I packaged at home and used crinkled up newspaper. The other I packaged at work and used can coozies. I'm guessing you received the one with the coozies?


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> One of them I packaged at home and used crinkled up newspaper. The other I packaged at work and used can coozies. I'm guessing you received the one with the coozies?



Yup. I'm covered on the coozie front for a minute.


----------



## Rodnboro

So I guess Calvin wins the packaging category.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

I'll take any award I can get! If it was a race to get the samples in. I think I'd be in dead last.


----------



## jensmith

Any tasting done this past weekend???


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## chasemandingo

Yes tasting are complete. Judges are conferring. Posting of results will occur soon.


----------



## jojabri

Here she goes, the moment we've all been waiting for.... The results of the 2014 (Unofficial) WMT Dragon Blood Competition.

Just so the criteria is known, the score card we used is pictured below and was based on a 40 point maximum. The scores from both panels were averaged to come to a final score. Might I add that there were very little variations in continuity of the scores.

I will be sending each participant a PM with their individual score along with tasting notes. Should you guys like to share, feel free. Anyone willing to share their recipes with the rest of the group would be great, as all the entries were enjoyed.

The 1st and second place entry recipes MUST be posted. In addition, as per tradition, the 1st and 2nd place winners will go on to judge the WMT Unofficial Contest, whenever that happens.

Without further adieu...

First Place - Danger Dave's Sweet Strawberry Tart

Second Place - Rodnoboro's Red Hot Dragon Blood

Third Place - Kraffty's Blueberry Pmegranate Dragon Blood Berry Berry Blend

Fourth Place - Willie's Fruit Dragon Blood

Fifth Place - Drumlineridge's Cherry Lemon Lime

Sixth Place - Calvin's Blackberry Dragon Blood

Seventh Place - Cheesehead's Tropigold Daze

Eight Place - Fabrictodyefor's Berry Black Dragon

Ninth Place - Otistechdir's Cherry Sweat

Tenth Place - Jensmith's Rhubarb Lime


Thank you to all participants, you should be very proud of your work, each was a wonderful and different experience!!

It was an honor and a privilege to have taken part in this and to experience your wines. We appreciate your hard work and the expertise and individuality you all put forward in this competition.

Congratulations not only to the winners but to each of you. 


Just as an "added bonus" we decided to give everyone a shout out in recognition of some part of their submission...


Most Original - Jen Smith's Rhubarb Lime (I didn't know what a rhubarb was... but I liked it)

Most Unique Label - Kraffty's Blueberry Pomegranate Dragon Blood Berry Berry Blend ( Loved the Music notes play)

Late Bloomer Award - Willie's Fruit DB. I have a feeling it will really blossom with some shelf-time.

Odd Man Out Award- Cheesehead's Tropigold daze. He was the only one "man enough" to attempt a tropical. I was a bit surprised. 

Most Original Packaging... Calvin... I now have 13 or More "Rossman Construction Company" coozies... 'nuff said.

Best Comedic label- Drumlineridge's WTF... I mean really... WTF!?!?!

The Shocker Award- Otistechdir's Cherry Sweat - It's amazing finish really was more satisfying than the initial taste... shocking

Best Color - Fabrictodyefor's Berry Black Dragon


----------



## cheesehead

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## calvin

Congratulations everyone! Especially you Dave! It is no surprise the creator of dragon blood won this one. Now for my next batch I'll be using another one of Dave's recipes. The strawberry tart!

Judges... Is Dave's 1st place entry better than his original original dragon blood?


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> Congratulations everyone! Especially you Dave! It is no surprise the creator of dragon blood won this one. Now for my next batch I'll be using another one of Dave's recipes. The strawberry tart!
> 
> Judges... Is Dave's 1st place entry better than his original original dragon blood?



My group did a trial tasting along with a tutorial on how to judge with the original. In my panel, yes, the sweet strawberry tart did score higher than the original.


----------



## willie

calvin said:


> Congratulations everyone! Especially you Dave! It is no surprise the creator of dragon blood won this one. Now for my next batch I'll be using another one of Dave's recipes. The strawberry tart!
> 
> Judges... Is Dave's 1st place entry better than his original original dragon blood?




What Calvin said and---
Yes congrats to Dave for his 1st Place victory and all who participated and to the judges thanks for the info. about my entry. It has been fun.

Will


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Congratulations to all! It was fun to participate.....now I see I need to get a few more batches started to taste the winning wines!


----------



## Kraffty

I want to thank the judges for taking this little contest both in fun and in seriousness at the same time. Congratulations to Master Dave, of course, and to everyone who entered and gave it a shot.

What's next? A wine made only from berries naturally grown and harvested from along the Appalachian Trail?

I need to adjust my signature!
Mike


----------



## Rodnboro

Congratulations to DangerDave. You just can't beat him with Dragon Blood. Thanks to the judges and tasters for taking time to judge this. I will add my recipe here and submit a better one on the Recipe thread. All I did was make an original DB and back sweeten/flavor for the finish.

I made a *3* *gallon* batch of DangerDave's Dragon Blood with the following tweaks: 1. Used 32 oz. of lemon juice. 2. Starting gravity to 1.085. 3. Used RC-212 yeast. 4. Used Super Kleer. 
All else followed his recipe.
I divided the 3 gallons to 3ea 1 gallons at this point to flavor each differently. The flavoring below is for *1* *gallon.*
At bottling: Remove 2 cups of wine from carboy.
Heat the 2 cups of wine and stir in 3ea. 6oz. boxes of Red Hots candy for 2 minutes.
Add the wine back to the carboy and stir. This will give the wine a bright red color. 
Check the specific gravity. (at this point, mine was at 1.020, which is way too sweet for me, so I didn't try to flavor any further.) To give the wine a more "hot cinnamon" flavor, I would ferment as dry as possible and double the candy amount or shorten the mixing time. The candy added a lot more sugar than I thought it would. This was my first attempt so more experimentation is needed.
That's it. Just make an original DB like you like it and back sweeten/flavor with Red Hots candy.


----------



## jensmith

Hey I got 10 out of 10, thats really good right??? 
I have never made the original draggons blood. Maybe Danger Dave should have sent us all a sample bottle as a starting point.  

I forgot there was a southerner on the judges pannel I guess I should have sent a stalk of rubarb with the wine. After one bite you would have thought my wine was sweet with no pucker power ! 
Rubard is a pernial northern early spring vegetable. Big thick stalks with huge poisonous leaves. Looks kinda like a burdock. We make rubarb pies and also mix it with strawberries and rasberries. It does have that mouth puckering ability. Usually cooked with lots of suger 

I make 15-20 galleons of rubarb wine every year. For this wine I just blended the original BD with my basic rubarb wine. And used fresh squeezed limes instead of lemons. ( I like limes better note to self, strain the lime juice before adding! Those little lime peices escape all efforts of racking. However they are fun to watch bouncing up and down during fermentaion. I also was out of super kleer and was not able to get any. Rubarb is the one wine that refuses to clear for me on its own. 

It was a fun event!


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats everyone.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Congrats everyone. Thanks for the feedback and the wonderful knowledge this site brings.

The label has a funny long story. I will make it short. I work for a corporate farm whose ownership is in Europe. About 3-4 years ago They were looking for an acronym for the farm I run for the computer program. I was suppose to go to the short meeting. I was busy and told my boss in Europe I did not care what it was. Glad I didnt go it was a 4 hour meeting and the acronym is WTF. The farm is in Watertown WI. We laugh every day about it. The Eupopeans get it now but then they did not. Several years later I came across the WTF post its and had to get some. I save them for special occasions like this.


----------



## dangerdave

I've been out of town celebrating my birthday, so I've was incommunicado at the finish of the contest.

Thank you all very much! My wife (Weeping Willow Wines, Manager of Quality Control) said it was a winner. The SST was one of the first few variations I made from the Dragon Blood Recipe. Johnna has been begging me for years to make another. Everyone knows I hate working with strawberries, and I was expecting to be edged out by someone. You are all very good wine makers, and I appreciate you all very much. What a great competition!

Now for the recipe...<drum roll>

*Sweet Strawberry Tart*
5/31/14 - To a 7 gallon fermenter, I added...20 cups of granulater sugar, 1 cup medium toasted French oak, 3 tsp yeast nutrient, 1 tsp yeast energizer, 3 tsp pectic enzyme, 1 tsp wine tannin, 96oz of Real Lemon Juice, and water up to 5 gallons. Stirred vigorously until all was dissolved and well mixed. Attached brew belt for warmth. SG = 1.085. Added 15 lbs of thawed frozen strawberries in two mesh bags. Total volume came out a little over 6 gallons. Squeezed and stirred every day per DB recipe. Notes: I used more lemon juice than I normally do in my DB recipe because I wanted the final product to be nice and tart.

6/1/14 - Pitched 71B-1122 yeast.

6/7/14 - SG = 0.992. Added 1/4 tsp sulphite, 3 tsp sorbate, and 96oz ("Big Bucket") Strawberry Daiquiri Mix. Topped up with about 750ml original Dragon Blood. Added Super Klear

6/23/14 - Racked. After tasting, added 4 cups of sugar and 2oz Watkins Strawberry Extract. Added two drops of red food coloring. Note: I wanted a fuller strawberry flavor than I got with the fruit and mix, thus the added extract. I also wanted a deeper hue of pinkish-red, so added a little bit of color.

6/30/14 - Racked, filtered, and bottled, only to watch most of it disappear over 4th of July weekend.

Once again, thank you all very much! It has been a pleasure!


----------



## calvin

Thanks again Dave! 

Where did you get the strawberry extract and daiquiri mix?


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> View attachment 17773
> 
> 
> Thanks again Dave!
> 
> Where did you get the strawberry extract and daiquiri mix?



I'm pretty sure most Wal-Marts (and most other grocers) carry the strawberry daiquiri "big buckets" in their mixers aisle with club soda, etc. I can't think of the brand, but I know my local Wally world carries it.

Watkins extract should be with the spices. It's a very common extract brand, so there shouldn't be any problem finding that.


----------



## dangerdave

Gina is correct. Walmart carries the strawberry extract, as well as many others. I find keeping a selection of extracts around makes certain flavor adjustments easy. Some wines are harder to get that flavor profile you want.

The "Big Bucket" was a last resort, as I could not find the Daily's Strawberry Daiquiri Mix I wanted. The Daily's is a much better quality. If I had it, I might not have had to add the extract to boost the flavor. Worked out well, anyway.


----------



## jojabri

The postman says there should be goodies arriving Thursday or Friday.

Just sayin'... keep an eye out...


----------



## calvin

Hope this works


----------



## dangerdave

I keep some of the Brewers Best varieties around, too. Quality products.

When you go to flavor at the end (if need), you are shooting for balance. Just like your sugar, start with a little (like 1 oz in six gallons) and work your way up. Ignore the label doseage. Go with what taste best to you.

Good luck!


----------



## dangerdave

Now what will we do? Any suggestions for the next contest?


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Now what will we do? Any suggestions for the next contest?



So many options....

"candy" wines, skittles, candy canes, jelly beans, etc.
"Taste of Summer" contest - to be judged in the dead of winter
Half concentrate/half fruit blend
Jams & Jellies
Coffee/Tea
Made with bread yeast
Made with slurry yeast
"Shooting for Boone's Farm"
Veggie wines

I'm sure I could think of more. Sorry about being so "out there," but I totally dig creativity.

Creativity is sexy... just look at Einstein.


----------



## jensmith

How about a wild picked wine? I just started a wild elderberrie wine and a wild cherry wine. Picking autumn olives and gone wild grapes next. 

Or better yet, what type of wine do the judges like? Or want to try? It would really suck to judge a wine contest of a style you hated....


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

I have never met a wine I couldn't appreciate for what it was. I'm just not a particular guy, even being a particular guy. 

It would be a good time of year for wild varietals, but I don't know how much access our city friends would have. We could go with Gina's take and have a Creativity Contest, looking for wine "outside the norm".

Just rolling with the ideas.


----------



## calvin

The candy wine contest sounds the most interesting to me. I have never attempted one, but I would be a sport and give it my all.

The wild sounds good but I don't know where I would get enough wild fruit. Most of the berries are done around here. We have already had a couple hard frosts.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Wild I would be into.


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm open to anything. The above ideas sound good. I assume we need a wine that wouldn't need a year or more of aging.
Some more ideas:
Fresh Berries (would have to wait for next spring/summer)
Your official state fruit (also would have to wait)
Mist style kit tweaked to your liking
Tropical
Citrus
Holiday (Thanksgiving/Christmas)


----------



## freqflyer

How about a cheap kit? Maybe an island mist or something. Then doctor it up.


----------



## dangerdave

My wife mentioned maybe a cheap Island Mist Kit tweak contest as an idea for our next one. She likes the island mist kits, and she would be helping with the judging, so...

This would be like Gina's "Shooting for Boone's Farm" idea.


----------



## jojabri

If that be the case, I may have to finally graduate and purchase my first kit... Yep, I've never done one, could be fun.


----------



## dangerdave

Label Peeler's (labelpeelers.com) has their WE Island Mist Kits deeply reduced even as we type!

Note: My wife absolutely loves the White Cranberry Pinot Gris (with some extra finishing tannin), and the Green Apple Riesling (slightly tweaked). Don't bother with the Exotic Fruits White Zin (very plain) or the Blueberry Pinot Noir (in no way resembles blueberry).

They have some new ones we have not tried. I'm getting some! $44.17 each is a good price! Gina, you live nearby. Shipping should be minimal. Now's a good time!


----------



## chasemandingo

My vote would be for a ingenuity contest. I have some funky ideas running through my head. That is my input only though. I will be down for what ever the majority decides.


----------



## Rodnboro

I also like the Cornucopia kits. They're pretty cheap and free shipping on Amazon. I've done the Coconut Frascati, Grapefruit Pinot Gris, and the Strawberry White Merlot. Upped the ABV of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Label Peeler's (labelpeelers.com) has their WE Island Mist Kits deeply reduced even as we type!
> 
> Note: My wife absolutely loves the White Cranberry Pinot Gris (with some extra finishing tannin), and the Green Apple Riesling (slightly tweaked). Don't bother with the Exotic Fruits White Zin (very plain) or the Blueberry Pinot Noir (in no way resembles blueberry).
> 
> They have some new ones we have not tried. I'm getting some! $44.17 each is a good price! Gina, you live nearby. Shipping should be minimal. Now's a good time!



Shipping was about $16, so $60 total. I actually think its a bit less than that at my LHBS because my hubby and I have a 10% discount AND their prices are normally lower than online prices. I think last time I check the Mist kits were about $62/$64. I gotta go up there soon anyway because my last bottling spree put me on "E" in the cork department. Guess I'll check that out on my next run.

As a general question though, are any of the Mist kits not dry? At first glance they all seemed to look like verieties that would lean in the dry direction. Mysrlf, hubby, and most of my friends and family lean towards sweeter wines.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Love the state fruit idea! But if your state does not have an "official" fruit, what do you use?


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Citrus also gets my vote! I love citrus flavors!


----------



## freqflyer

jojabri said:


> Shipping was about $16, so $60 total. I actually think its a bit less than that at my LHBS because my hubby and I have a 10% discount AND their prices are normally lower than online prices. I think last time I check the Mist kits were about $62/$64. I gotta go up there soon anyway because my last bottling spree put me on "E" in the cork department. Guess I'll check that out on my next run.
> 
> As a general question though, are any of the Mist kits not dry? At first glance they all seemed to look like verieties that would lean in the dry direction. Mysrlf, hubby, and most of my friends and family lean towards sweeter wines.



I've only made the green apple. The flavoring pack after you ferment is quite sweet. Think syrup. I'm aging it now. I did drink a little bit left over from bottling. It wasn't dry.


----------



## freqflyer

I've only made the green apple. The flavoring pack after you ferment is quite sweet. Think syrup. I'm aging it now. I did drink a little bit left over from bottling. It wasn't dry.


----------



## calvin

Maybe first and second place should decide on the next contest?


----------



## chasemandingo

That is probably a good idea Calvin.


----------



## dangerdave

I want to show off the 1st Place Gold Medal I got from Gina in the mail the other day. What a wonderful gesture! I also received the coveted _Daenerys Targaryen Award_ for excellence in Dragon related wine making. I think this makes me "Father of Dragons". My awards were accompanied by an actual hand written letter from Gina the Judge, herself! Yes, a _real hand written letter_, in pen, with _real_ handwriting! Really! I think it's been several decades since I got one of those.

Color me overwhelmed. Thank you so much, Gina. These will be displayed prominently in my home, with pride.


----------



## jojabri

Aww, Dave, ya made me blush. And yeah, I know how you feel, I can't remember the last time I got a handwritten letter (that wasn't from jail.)

I just really wanted to do something special for all of you wonderful folks! 

 So anyways, I hope everyone got their 'goodies' in the mail. I know a few people have pm'd me and asked when they could post a pic.... well, cat's outta the bag... have at it.


----------



## Kraffty

I also wanted to say what a really great gesture by Gina and I also have mine displayed in my winehouse for everyone to see. I NOMINATE GINA "SWEETHEART OF THE MONTH"!. Who seconds the motion?
For all the playing and joking around I truly wanted to say thank you, what a great surprise.

Mike


----------



## Rodnboro

Kraffty said:


> I also wanted to say what a really great gesture by Gina and I also have mine displayed in my winehouse for everyone to see. I NOMINATE GINA "SWEETHEART OF THE MONTH"!. Who seconds the motion?
> For all the playing and joking around I truly wanted to say thank you, what a great surprise.
> 
> Mike




I'll second it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## willie

Thanks so much, Gina your truly a swell person. And thanks to all the posters here on this thread and on the Dragon Blood thread for the great posts. I don't know if I will make the next contest cause I have so much going now. But I will keep informed about what is going on. 
And Dave thanks for the recipe.


----------



## calvin

Yes thank you Gina! I will display my 6th place medal proudly. 

And Dave,

If you named "dragon blood" because of the dragon blood that runs down your hands as you use the presser method. I will call your sweet strawberry tart "ghostbuster slime". That is some goo! Smells delicious tho. I can't wait. The must tastes like strawberry jam


----------



## willie

*The Pic*

Ok here's mine.

Will


----------



## jensmith

I was quite serprised to get mine, but not as serprised as the UPS store owner.... Who received it! Ops! Good thing he is a freind and neighbore. The envelope was adressed to his store with both my mothers name and my name on it. Guess the cats out of the bag as to what I had shipped last 
I thought I had clearly writen my return adress and name, but guess it got smudged. . 

Here is my wonderfull medal on the last jug of wine waiting to be bottled, or drunk 





Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

Gina, that was an awesome thing you did. You really made everyone feel so special.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

wild picked sounds good to me, as I just got done picking wild plums.  I got some plums last year from a cultivated tree and pitted them before I froze them....Not going to do that with these, They are really no bigger than a bing cherry! But after reading some ideas here, I may make these plums the Dragon's Blood Way!

I hadn't been on in several days, work has gotten in the way...those medals are very nice, Gina. did you send UPS or USPS? We don't get home delivery with the mail, so best go check the mail today...and if UPS, I have't seen mine yet. Gina has set the standard pretty high for future judges!


----------



## jojabri

fabrictodyefor said:


> did you send UPS or USPS?!



It was sent USPS



fabrictodyefor said:


> Gina has set the standard pretty high for future judges!



Not really, I was pretty surprised at how affordable the medals were. You have to keep in mind that I'm an insane-money-saving-coupon-clipping-momma. I mean seriously... I label my wines Chi Pass.

Fortunately I had a dye-sublimating printer that made the custom ones look a lot more professional than a regular printer. Those were blank when they arrived on my doorstep and I designed, printed, and attached each graphic separately. Had I had known that the custom ones I printed would have turned out was well as they did, I would have made the 1st and 2nd place ones that way. Funny that the 1st and 2nd place ones cost more than the custom ones, but the custom ones were "prettier." Oh well.

If future judges want information or help on future contest medals, I'll be glad to pass on information about where I ordered and how I customized them.



jensmith said:


> I thought I had clearly writen my return adress and name, but guess it got smudged. .



I can't recall seeing another address, I may have just missed it. Sorry, My bad! I'm glad the UPS guy knew who you were!!!


----------



## jensmith

jojabri said:


> I can't recall seeing another address, I may have just missed it. Sorry, My bad! I'm glad the UPS guy knew who you were!!!



It pays to bribe people with goodies from the farm Works wonders at the mechanics too! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Dang! I suppose Rod and I will have to figure out what we're making next...I'll need a drink for this one...


----------



## Rodnboro

Well I think it needs to be a wine that doesn't need to age so we can keep these contests hopping. I like the mist style kits idea but I'm open to anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, Mist Wine Kits it is! That was easy! Everybody get their hands on an Island Mist or Orchard Breezin kit and we'll hash out a few rules.

I know we'll want to do a tweak or improvement, but any ideas on what to incorporate into the contest? Or we can keep it wide open and just go for the best mist wine you can make, allowing whatever tweaks or changes desired.


----------



## calvin

Count me in

For rules I would suggest start with a mist style kit and tweak away?

Not sure what kit I will do. Or how to make it better. So many choices! I just hope I don't make the kit worse


----------



## Rodnboro

Like I posted earlier, the Cornucopia kits are good and they can be purchased on Amazon for under $50.00. If DB Master Dave is ok with it, we can also allow these.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Rodnboro said:


> Like I posted earlier, the Cornucopia kits are good and they can be purchased on Amazon for under $50.00. If DB Master Dave is ok with it, we can also allow these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Not to add any more potential competition, because I think I have a pretty good game plan in place.. but after I read Rodnboro's post, I checked out Amazon, and the Cornucopia Amazon store was offering Free shipping AND $5 off. The one I was looking at quoted under $37.... Sooooo .... something worth looking at. Perhaps.


----------



## jojabri

Okay, I think it's about time for someone to start a new thread for the new contest. I just ordered 2 kits, my first 2 kits... hubby paid for them as a birthday-versary gift ( I got a good hubby). 

Thanks for goading/coercing/enticing me to try a kit guys, It's a whole new adventure for me! I still think I may as well drive my happy butt up to Ohio and hand-deliver my submission.. gas would prolly be cheaper than UPS shipping.


----------



## dangerdave

Wow, Gina's doing kits?! It's a brand new world!

Any cheap "mist wine" kit, including the Corucopias will do.

This is my time of year for getting outdoor/house projects done, so I'm not on line much. Got plenty to do before winter, so please be patient with me. New thread will be up and running soon.


----------



## chasemandingo

So apparently WineExpert bought Island Mist and they are no longer cheap.....Try 60 dollars a pop!


----------



## jensmith

jojabri said:


> Okay, I think it's about time for someone to start a new thread for the new contest. I just ordered 2 kits, my first 2 kits... hubby paid for them as a birthday-versary gift ( I got a good hubby).
> 
> Thanks for goading/coercing/enticing me to try a kit guys, It's a whole new adventure for me! I still think I may as well drive my happy butt up to Ohio and hand-deliver my submission.. gas would prolly be cheaper than UPS shipping.



Guess I need a hubby! I knew one would come in handy some day!

Well, you are one up on me. I have also never done a kit, and have no space to start now. My freezer is overfull and the carboys are all full. No room for adding any new ones either! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

I think $60 is the new "low end kit" price. Terribly sorry if this prices some people out of the contest. That was not my intent.


----------



## calvin

I'm in! Don't look at the price tag on this one. I bought it at a mom and pop brew and vint on site place in a very rural area. I was passing through and needed some other supplies. I tried talking him down on the price. No go. I bought it anyway considering I'd spend an easy $10 on gas getting to my nearest LHBS.

Note: this kit took gold in an international wine making competition. So good luck everybody


----------



## dangerdave

I think they put those gold stickers on all of them Calvin, so don't get cocky!


----------



## calvin

I know I was being a smart a$$. After the last contest everyone knows there is better winemakers out there than this guy. 

I feel even more like I got ripped off now. Just read a post of ginas. She got 2 kits for $50

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jojabri

Well, I did manage to catch the cornucopia kits with an extra $5 coupon off each, plus I had some Amazon credit from my Swagbucks app. Unfortunately, the first kut that arrived was ripped upbeat the box seam with part of the bag hanging out. I also noticed later that one of the bags inside was sticky. Not sure if it's still good or not. I'm gonna run it up the flagpole anyway. Amazon did refund me for that one. 

I had planned on using one if these kits as a part of a beginners wine making course this weekend at our local library. Its a ratty looking box, berhaps I can tape it up to maybe make it look better.

If it makes ya feel any better Calvin... I don't have any fancy gold stickers... but I do have a solid game plan in mind.


----------



## calvin

I'm guessing the solid game plan is gonna score a lot more points than a gold sticker . I'm gonna give it my all tho


----------



## JSquared

dangerdave said:


> I've been out of town celebrating my birthday, so I've was incommunicado at the finish of the contest.
> 
> Thank you all very much! My wife (Weeping Willow Wines, Manager of Quality Control) said it was a winner. The SST was one of the first few variations I made from the Dragon Blood Recipe. Johnna has been begging me for years to make another. Everyone knows I hate working with strawberries, and I was expecting to be edged out by someone. You are all very good wine makers, and I appreciate you all very much. What a great competition!
> 
> Now for the recipe...<drum roll>
> 
> *Sweet Strawberry Tart*
> 5/31/14 - To a 7 gallon fermenter, I added...20 cups of granulater sugar, 1 cup medium toasted French oak, 3 tsp yeast nutrient, 1 tsp yeast energizer, 3 tsp pectic enzyme, 1 tsp wine tannin, 96oz of Real Lemon Juice, and water up to 5 gallons. Stirred vigorously until all was dissolved and well mixed. Attached brew belt for warmth. SG = 1.085. Added 15 lbs of thawed frozen strawberries in two mesh bags. Total volume came out a little over 6 gallons. Squeezed and stirred every day per DB recipe. Notes: I used more lemon juice than I normally do in my DB recipe because I wanted the final product to be nice and tart.
> 
> 6/1/14 - Pitched 71B-1122 yeast.
> 
> 6/7/14 - SG = 0.992. Added 1/4 tsp sulphite, 3 tsp sorbate, and 96oz ("Big Bucket") Strawberry Daiquiri Mix. Topped up with about 750ml original Dragon Blood. Added Super Klear
> 
> 6/23/14 - Racked. After tasting, added 4 cups of sugar and 2oz Watkins Strawberry Extract. Added two drops of red food coloring. Note: I wanted a fuller strawberry flavor than I got with the fruit and mix, thus the added extract. I also wanted a deeper hue of pinkish-red, so added a little bit of color.
> 
> 6/30/14 - Racked, filtered, and bottled, only to watch most of it disappear over 4th of July weekend.
> 
> Once again, thank you all very much! It has been a pleasure!




I am working on the recipe now and have a question. In your directions on 6/7/14 you said that you added the strawberry daiquiri mix and topped up with Dragon Blood then added Superkleer. Did you do this in the fermenter or did you rack to a carboy first? I've been following your directions to the letter and couldn't decide what you intended. I normally rack to a carboy at this point but I wasn't sure, any help would be great.

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## Arne

JSquared said:


> I am working on the recipe now and have a question. In your directions on 6/7/14 you said that you added the strawberry daiquiri mix and topped up with Dragon Blood then added Superkleer. Did you do this in the fermenter or did you rack to a carboy first? I've been following your directions to the letter and couldn't decide what you intended. I normally rack to a carboy at this point but I wasn't sure, any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks, Jackie



Jackie,
Dave has gone walkabout on us. He is hiking the Appalachin (sp?) trail and hasn't been around much. He is probably not going to get back to you for a while.I am guessing he probably added this in the carboy. He is trying to clear it after adding the strawberry daiquiri and it is going to have to sit for a while to get clear. Arne.


----------



## JSquared

Arne said:


> Jackie,
> 
> Dave has gone walkabout on us. He is hiking the Appalachin (sp?) trail and hasn't been around much. He is probably not going to get back to you for a while.I am guessing he probably added this in the carboy. He is trying to clear it after adding the strawberry daiquiri and it is going to have to sit for a while to get clear. Arne.




Thanks, I put it in a carboy added everything and I'm watching my beautiful strawberry smoothie liquid and hoping it clearing into clear wine!


----------



## Arne

It should clear just fine with time. If not or if you are in a hurry you can hit it with clearing agents. Don't get too excited if you loose the red strawberry color. It tends to loose the red as time goes on. If you loose it and want some red back again, a little food coloring should help your color. Arne.


----------

